# Applying for a Greek Citizenship



## valentina_bar (Apr 21, 2015)

Dear all. Can you please advise on a process and documents for applying for Greek Citizenship by ancestry (my grandfather was Greek) if I am currently outside Greece. Yes, I have already made an appointment with a consulate here, but they take too long. So I would really appreciate options. Thanks!


----------

